# "Do No Harm/Do Know Harm" morale patch?



## jelco90 (Sep 26, 2007)

I found one of these patches recently and was wonderig where they came from and if they indicate any specific unit. Im not able to post a photo but its the patch with a Star of Life, skull, and the words "Do no Harm on top and on the bottom "Do Know Harm".
Thanks for any help. I dont want to be looking like a poser if some one sees me with the patch!
Jelco90


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 26, 2007)

got a pic?


----------



## jelco90 (Sep 26, 2007)

Sorry. I dont have a photo to show but I saw one on ebay in MultiCam colors as I was researching  the patch. I wish I had the abilitay to send you a phot of the one I have but im not geared to do so. Thanks again for any help.
Jelco90


----------



## Olive Drab (Sep 26, 2007)

what does that phrase mean?


----------



## jelco90 (Sep 26, 2007)

OD: I dont have a real answer on that but "Do No Harm" comes from the medical creed where it is stated "First do no harm". "Do Know Harm " is up for interpretation. My take is To know all about harm as a medic. Thanks for your help.
Jelco90


----------



## Olive Drab (Sep 26, 2007)

i think they sell them or atleast the creator is at Lightfighter.net in the mwr forum

http://lightfighter.net/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/9071007392/m/1031003043


----------



## jelco90 (Sep 26, 2007)

OD: Thanks for the link. I have an ACU colored version. There is not much about exactly what "Do no Harm"/"Do know Harm" means.
Jelco90


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Sep 26, 2007)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Do-No-Harm-Pirate-Morale-Patch-Velcro-Multicam_W0QQitemZ200156948964QQihZ010QQcategoryZ36070QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

he means these, i think.  neat patches.  I like 'em.


----------



## 104TN (Sep 26, 2007)

Some of these had me laughing my ass off.

http://www.milspecmonkey.com/morale.html


----------



## 104TN (Sep 26, 2007)

Just ordered an Infidel Strong bracelet.


----------



## jelco90 (Sep 27, 2007)

Helomedic: That is the patch Im trying to find info on. My version is in ACU colors but its still the same thing. I cant find any one who has them. Ive been in touch with milspecmonkey and am waiting on further info.
Cheers!
Jelco90


----------



## LibraryLady (Sep 27, 2007)

jelco90 said:


> ... Ive been in touch with milspecmonkey and am waiting on further info...


 
He's a member here, though he hasn't been on lately.  

LL


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Sep 28, 2007)

Jelco:  I definitely dig the patches.  I ordered one in Multicam.


----------



## jelco90 (Sep 28, 2007)

HeloMedic: Im going to order some for other medics in my unit as soon as I can confirm that these dont  indicate a specific unit like the SEAL Corpsmen, PJs or some other high speed medics...I dont want to appear to be posing. But yes its a great patch! Id like to meet who ever invented it.
Stay Safe
Jelco


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 28, 2007)

PowerPoint Patch

I definitely have to get me some of these. ;)


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Oct 25, 2007)

Jelco, i've never heard of the "do no harm" patch as a PJ thing.  Hell, as far as i'm concerned, if someone gets bent outta shape over a patch, their head's in the wrong place.  I'd say run with it man; Morale for your boys is primary.


----------



## Sar (Nov 7, 2015)

I know this was from a while ago, but I'd still like to know if it's PJ or what. Thanks :o


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 7, 2015)

jelco90 said:


> OD: I dont have a real answer on that but "Do No Harm" comes from the medical creed where it is stated "First do no harm". "Do Know Harm " is up for interpretation. My take is To know all about harm as a medic. Thanks for your help.
> Jelco90


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 7, 2015)

Sar said:


> I know this was from a while ago, but I'd still like to know if it's PJ or what. Thanks :o



It isn't a PJ thing.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 13, 2015)

TLDR20 said:


> It isn't a PJ thing.


Yeah. Not a PJ thing. Just a morale patch.


----------



## tacmed (Nov 22, 2016)

wow...this thread still lives...

ok, lets keep it simple (and no, theres really no multiple interpretations)...

if you're  a TacMed you know what it means, if youre not then don't pontificate about it...

Medics and medical personnel heed the oath of "do no harm"...thats why Medics used to be unarmed and hospital types don't appreciate defensive weapons..."we're a place of healing, we have no need for weapons"...sure that might work at the local hospital.

Tactical Medics are armed and armed for a reason. As a member of a small team and as the rules of TCCC dictate- SHOOT FIRST, the treat...if a 5man team takes 2 casualties, all able bodies need to return fire to suppress or eliminate the threat prior to treating others.

So the Do No Harm/ Do Know Harm patch identifies a TacMed as someone who can save your life and end it just as quickly...has nothing to do w/ the potential risks of the medicines they have on hand or anything else.

I "Do No Harm" to my Pt's...and just as well I "Do Know Harm" w/ 2 to the chest and 1 to the head...


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 22, 2016)

tacmed said:


> wow...this thread still lives...
> 
> ok, lets keep it simple (and no, theres really no multiple interpretations)...
> 
> ...



This thread hadn't lived for over a year.

To me the patch identifies someone as a weirdo that likes morale patches. That is normally accompanied by a sense that they think they are more qualified than they are.


----------



## tacmed (Nov 22, 2016)

well it went from 2007 to last yr...so its been living...and viewing the posts I saw a lot of pontification but not real answers


----------



## Muppet (Nov 22, 2016)

I think the patch is dumb. I would never wear it. IMHO. I know a few medics that wear it. They are the typical paragod type. 

M.


----------



## TLDR20 (Nov 22, 2016)

tacmed said:


> well it went from 2007 to last yr...so its been living...and viewing the posts I saw a lot of pontification but not real answers



Look at the years there bud. It went over 8 years with no posts. We don't like people dropping in reviving what is basically a 10 year old thread, to add basic bullshit. You are new here. Maybe you should get a feel for the site before you start pontificating yourself.


----------



## Etype (Nov 22, 2016)

tacmed said:


> ... I "Do Know Harm" w/ 2 to the chest and 1 to the head...


Is this something you, "do?"

Or are we talking figuratively?


----------



## 0699 (Nov 22, 2016)

tacmed said:


> and just as well I "Do Know Harm" w/ 2 to the chest and 1 to the head...


How many people have you killed?


----------



## Gunz (Nov 22, 2016)

tacmed said:


> wow...this thread still lives...
> 
> ok, lets keep it simple (and no, theres really no multiple interpretations)...
> 
> ...



I don't understand what your point is. Medics/Corpsmen have been carrying weapons for the last half century. This was a thread about a patch you could order on the internet. _Of course _as a Medic/Corpsman you support your team with fire and use your weapon to protect the wounded you are treating.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 22, 2016)

@Ocoka One I think this post is from a half century ago. 

@0699 nothing beats 2 to the chest and 28 to the face!


----------



## policemedic (Nov 22, 2016)

tacmed said:


> wow...this thread still lives...
> 
> ok, lets keep it simple (and no, theres really no multiple interpretations)...
> 
> ...



Thank you for that valuable treatise on tactical medicine.  It was very educational.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 22, 2016)

That escalated quickly.....

M.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 23, 2016)

Teufel said:


> @Ocoka One I think this post is from a half century ago.
> 
> @0699 nothing beats 2 to the chest and 28 to the face!



Yes sir, I knew it...I was responding to the dead thread reviver.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 23, 2016)

M.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 23, 2016)

Muppet said:


> M.




I have my TicTacs. Get it? Tic_*Tac*_, like Tactical? Because I'm a two in the brisket one in the biscuit kind of guy.


----------



## AWP (Nov 23, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Because I'm a two in the brisket one in the biscuit kind of guy.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 24, 2016)

Freefalling said:


>




My kid just translated this for me bwaaaaaaaahhaaaaaaaaa God I love this forum...it's like the University of Perversion hahaaaaaa


----------

